# I wish all my HDMI connections were like this



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

the title says it,I wish all my components & cables had this type of mount,for the most part,the HDMI cables for my avr/tv/cable box/bluray rarely get moved or changed,but I would sure like these type of cables.I would surely put up with the extra install trouble for a secure connection like these.
this is from a car nav unit








.








.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree. Far too many times I have had a HDMI cable come unplugged. The HDMI standard should have included a lock. But then again, I can envision someone ripping a connector apart because they did not realize there is a lock.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are some more ideas: http://www.stereophile.com/musicintheround/music_in_the_round_37/index.html


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never had an HDMI cable come unplugged. :huh:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine have been in place for a couple of years and, despite the attempts by the cats, are still securely in place.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

The opposite seems true for me... all my connections are too tight to the point I'm worried I'm going to pop the keystone out of the wall plate when I'm plugging some of the cables in. :huh:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I honestly think the lack of screw, clamp, anything is one of the biggest shortcomings (many custom installers would agree) of HDMI! I love that connection.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would have to agree with the posts that Ive never had a HDMI cable come unplugged or for that matter a HDMI cable fail on me.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I would have to agree with the posts that Ive never had a HDMI cable come unplugged or for that matter a HDMI cable fail on me.


I've had both! :blink:

Or let me rephrase. Unplugged entirely? No. Slightly loose causing problems. YES.


----------



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I've had both! :blink:
> 
> Or let me rephrase. Unplugged entirely? No. Slightly loose causing problems. YES.


that's why I like the more secure mounting ideas,I have had cables fail & come a little loose and cause problems too.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It's the same way I feel about SATA connectors. 

Rarely ever happens, but when it does, it's a complete pain! 

SATA no big deal if it's 1 drive.... If you're messing with 12 cables in an array and one gets disconnected..


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

A also agree that all HDMI connections should lock in some fashion. I now stay away from any 'heavy' type HDMI cables as they have come unplugged on me. Some of my cables are Accell Locking (much like the design of the OPPC version, but cheaper) and have worked fine. Others are a mix, nothing esoteric or expensive.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not sure that HDMI needs to actually lock in place but it certainly would be better if there was some kind of resistance in plugging/unplugging that the user can easily determine that a connection is solid. The best recent example of this is Apple's Lightning connector. There's a tactile "click" when the connector in securely in place and also keeps enough friction to keep the connection in place but can still give way given a hard yank.

Most standardized connectors we all use truly suck in some way shape or form.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sevenfeet said:


> I'm not sure that HDMI needs to actually lock in place but it certainly would be better if there was some kind of resistance in plugging/unplugging that the user can easily determine that a connection is solid. The best recent example of this is Apple's Lightning connector. There's a tactile "click" when the connector in securely in place and also keeps enough friction to keep the connection in place but can still give way given a hard yank.
> 
> Most standardized connectors we all use truly suck in some way shape or form.



It all depends on what cable you use. 

I have multiple HDMI cables and some slide out as if they were greased. Others hold their own and can support the weight of an iphone. The best connectors, were on some flat HDMI cable i bought at a grocery store for $15, they have more friction than your average USB plug. The worst was my 1st HDMI cable I bought from Blue Jeans Cable (their other cables are great).

As for the Apple Cable, I can appreciate some breakaway ablity. Since there is nothing worse than tripping over a well secured cable and brining all your equipment crashing to the ground.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

8086 said:


> As for the Apple Cable, I can appreciate some breakaway ablity. Since there is nothing worse than tripping over a well secured cable and brining all your equipment crashing to the ground.


Indeed that's true. The best breakaway cable design is the Apple Magsafe power cord which was designed with the assumption that someone is going to trip over your power cable at some point (if not multiple times over the life of the product) since power cords are always going from desk to floor level.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Magsafe is far from perfect. Some versions of it are prone to arching or fire.


----------



## allrawk (Feb 3, 2013)

Another way I have seen that works pretty well are these cables which have little barbs that lock the cable in pretty well. These are Crestron's preferred locking cable -

http://www.perfectpath.com/products...ryID/2692/Default.aspx?c=Locking-HDMI®-Cables


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

allrawk said:


> Another way I have seen that works pretty well are these cables which have little barbs that lock the cable in pretty well. These are Crestron's preferred locking cable -
> 
> http://www.perfectpath.com/products...ryID/2692/Default.aspx?c=Locking-HDMI®-Cables


Accell has the same type of 'lock':

http://accellcables.com/products/videoCables/HDMI/HDMI-AVGrip.htm

They can be found on Amazon for decent prices. I have a few of these on a couple systems.

I have also used Monoprice's RedMere Ultra Slim series, even though they are not 'locking' they tend not to pull out since they are pretty light. They seem to work just fun - have used the 30 ft ones with no issues.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> It's the same way I feel about SATA connectors.
> 
> Rarely ever happens, but when it does, it's a complete pain!
> 
> SATA no big deal if it's 1 drive.... If you're messing with 12 cables in an array and one gets disconnected..


I always use SATA locking cables just for that reason. http://www.outletpc.com/yq6615.html...ogleproducts&gclid=CPy4kOPeoLUCFe9aMgodOG8Abg


----------

